# Win 8.1 frequently reaching 100% disk usage



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a fairly new computer built in March. The other day, I opened task manager when Firefox froze, and I was noticing that my disk usage was at/close to 100%. Afterwards when I restarted my computer and it is disk usage stabilized, it still often did spike to 100% and stay around there. I've noticed Firefox also takes it to ~100%. Anyone else notice this?

I read in another thread to try chkdsk.exe /f /r. I started the chkdsk around 10 PM, and it is not 11:50 PM and I am still at 11%. I will be sleeping around 1:30, at which point I will have to force restart, shutdown, and go to sleep.

How do I fix this issue? Thanks!


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Update:
I restarted, pressed the keyboard at the right time and escaped the repair. I currently am running sfc /scannow on my desktop (posting from my laptop). Windows Module Installer Worker is using up a lot of power, but after stopping superfetch the issue minimized a bit.

I stopped superfetch and I disabled OneDrive syncing and sfc /scannow found nothing wrong

Restarted and reinstalled Firefox, and it appeared to be the culprit. Launching Firefox led to solid 100% disk usage... I still had higher usage after closing Firefox. I stopped superfetch, it fell, I reopened Firefox and came here and it spiked up (and now it spiked down). Anyone know what is going on?


----------

